# Kelley's Island ferry prices



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Thinking of heading up to the island in August with 2 kayaks on top of my vehicle, or my kayak trailer with 3 or 4 kayaks. Will likely stay at the state park campground. I have a couple of questions regarding rates. The automobile charge is $16, do they also charge for each person as well? Can I even take a trailer on the ferry? At least I would get out of paying the $10 parking fee.

Any advice on kayak fishing on the island would be appreciated too.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah you still pay per person. For two people and a car I think it cost me $72


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Yeah the $16 is only one way have to pay to ride back also and they charge extra for a trailer


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

$72 sounds right. I've made the trip twice this year. If you can get out of using the trailer that would be best. Launching from the state park is easy from the main beach or the ramp. there is also an unofficial beach behind the fish cleaning hut. What species are you targeting?


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

NoCarping said:


> $72 sounds right. I've made the trip twice this year. If you can get out of using the trailer that would be best. Launching from the state park is easy from the main beach or the ramp. there is also an unofficial beach behind the fish cleaning hut. What species are you targeting?


Hoping for some smallmouth bass mostly. It will probably be me and my youngest son who is 18.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm no expert in Lake Erie fishing as I just started this year, but there are plenty of smallmouth in that area. It is just a matter of how deep they are. I believe you can find some largemouths working your way around the shoreline. The smallmouth are probably reachable but would be reachable in a kayak around Kelleys, but if you don't have a fish finder, it might be hard to find the right rock structures and the right depth. Others may be able to chime in better on that. That being said if you drift at varying distances from shore and toss tubes and other jigs, you may find them as there are plenty of rock structures around there.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

I do have a good fish finder so that should help. I wouldn't mind catching a few largemouth either and I have a lot more experience with them. I have heard smallmouth like to move a round a little more and can be hard to find sometimes. Thanks for the tips. This will my first time fishing with my kayak in Erie, really hoping for calm conditions!


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I am not certain, but if you face a North wind, I think you can launch on the south side in the grassy area just east of the marina. I haven't tried it but I think it is public land.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Think I saw that somewhere too. Back to work


NoCarping said:


> I am not certain, but if you face a North wind, I think you can launch on the south side in the grassy area just east of the marina. I haven't tried it but I think it is public land.


Read that somewhere else too. Anyway, time to get back to work


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I was up there fishing on the 5th. We were fishing for smallies close to shore, out of our boat but these spots were kayak fishable for sure. Only caught one smallie and the sheephead were hitting everything we threw at them. But, where we did get the smallie, we had a couple others on and lost 2 at the boat due to my dads poor net job. lol but the fish smallies we found were on the west side in 15' of water. Hopefully this will help you out some.


----------

